# 1986 HB Newbie needs help!!!



## 1986HB (Oct 6, 2009)

My brother has a 1986 hardbody Automatic, and it runs terrible. From what I know, you cannot drive very fast as the truck starts to vibrate/shake/sputter, so driving on the freeway is impossible. I did realize that when Overdrive is clicked on the shaking diminishes, and you're able to drive smoother. I started thinking maybe its a bad transmission? But I also know that at one point my brother overheated the truck and had to have a new water pump installed and timing belt,etc. After, the motor was working but still overheated if driven too long.

My question is, does this shaking/vibrating sound like a transmission problem? I would like to help him fix it, and try swaping the engine/tranny, but i have never done it before. I have worked on nissans before, but never a engine/tranny swap. I would also, like to know what options i have with the swap. Keep in mind I live in CA and have strict smog inspections. I just want this truck to run like a DD, nothing special. I would like to find the exact year motor/tranny but need to know if any other years will work without having to change ECU or modify too much. 
Any help is appreciated, Thanks.
Ed


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

do you have the hb or the 720 ??

bolt in replacement is 86.5 to 89 ...

check the motor mounts and tranny mounts..

also the carrier bearing ,drive shaft u joints..

90 thro 11/ 95 will bolt in but the ecm and some wire haness has to be swapped out..

if you have the hb i have that trans...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

trans oil & engine oil levels where they should be?
motor/trans mounts still in one piece?


----------



## 1986HB (Oct 6, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> do you have the hb or the 720 ??
> 
> bolt in replacement is 86.5 to 89 ...
> 
> ...


I have the Hardbody, so it must be a 86.5. Im sure the motor mounts and tranny mounts will be toast for 23 years old. I will replace those once I am able to locate a suitable motor and tranny to swap. 

Is your transmission Auto? Pm me how much you're asking and shipping etc.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

my trans is automatic..


----------



## 1986HB (Oct 6, 2009)

here are some pics of the truck and the VG30i.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the trans i was talking about is for the z24.. but i do have a 92 v6 auto trans ..

i will have to do a little home work to confirm it would work..

very cool truck though...


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Good looking truck, and the engine looks rust free.


----------



## BKJ (May 18, 2011)

I had same problem, gas filters (2), one inline underneath filler cap and one element type bolted on frame underneath filler cap.


----------

